# vans shoes good for flats?



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

i cant get 510 shoes locally so i was looking to get some vans does any one know if these are good enough for running flats. my pedals are easton flatboy. i was just using some nike and new balance shoes before but i just wanted a tad more grip.here is a pic of the ones i was going to get no real reason other than they fit and were cheap so if i dont like them i figured i wont be out much.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

I always found Vans to be pretty sticky on flats.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Vans have sticky soles, but I find most of their models to too floppy. I like a stiff-soled sneaker under my feet for riding on platform pedals. try some on and find something stiff if that's what you're into. people like 510's so much because they are stiff underneath.


----------



## gambisk (Aug 10, 2010)

If thats all thats avaliable then you could try getting some stiffer insoles for them which would them better for pedaling


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I used to use Vans, but finally bought a pair of 5.10s, and they're just so much nicer in every way. Their sole is a lot stickier, the sole is stiffer (makes it much more comfortable), and the shoe itself is comfortable but protects your foot really well (they are seriously beefy). If you have the means, definitely get the 5.10s, since they're just that much better.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks for the info and the heads up i picked up the vans and will give them a shot to see if they work out. if not i will have to try on some 510's and figure out what size i need before i order them thanks again


----------



## bettyblu (Dec 12, 2011)

Have you tried buying some 510s online, I get all my stuff from FreeFlow Bikes.com and have never had a problem so always try and promote them as Iv bought stuff from some bigger online companies and got horrible service


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

I used to wear these on platforms. They worked ok, but my toes would take a beating from rocks and branches and whatnot. I got some Teva Link shoes and they make a huge difference. Waterproof, reinforced toe area, stiff sole and nicer padding inside.


----------



## bettyblu (Dec 12, 2011)

wow they pumas look like PAIN!!!


----------



## D0rk (Oct 14, 2011)

You can order 5.10's from a website like Zappos, they offer free returns (no cost return shipping) if the shoe doesn't fit or you don't like them. That's my plan, because while there are some places around here that sell 5.10's, they only sell climbing/approach shoes, no biking ones.


----------



## bettyblu (Dec 12, 2011)

FreeFlow Bikes offer the biggest selection of FiveTens and have a bigger range of mountain biking shoes


----------



## WiTrailRunner (Mar 1, 2011)

I ride my flats with my trail running shoes. Good grip on the pedals and on the ground if you need to get off the bike.


----------



## amgine (Aug 16, 2010)

I have some Vans I got really cheap that work great with flats. I think they're dedicated skate shoes (not the fashion ones they're selling now) because they have a solid sole and a tough toe area with a really thick tongue, the outside is made out of leather. Also seem to be old enough to where I can't find something similar online.

edit: found it under their BMX/mountain bike subsite (lol)

Vans Gravel. They seem to have SPD vans also.
VANS BMX - Gravel


----------

